# Any one having this problem with a Proteus or other ABG bikes?



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Here we go. I got a Merlin Proteus in June of last year, and love it... sort of. He's the problem, when I am on desents and start climbing past 35 mph, when free wheeling. I start to get a shimmy that starts in the fork and then cycles through the frame. First time it happened I thought my quick releases had come loose the dang thing was waving so much. It has happened on 4 different decents, with 2 different wheel sets, and 3 different types of tires. On each occassion it reached near catostrophic proportions before I managed to get it under control, it scared the crap out of the bunch on one ride that I felt like Moses they parted so fast. Because of the different routes, and equipment, I can only place this on the fork or frame, I never had this problem with my Colnago on the same routes. The Fork is the standard Real Signature. I have also sent three e-mails to ABG asking for guidance and they have not responded to any of them, and I am now half tempted to put the thing on e-bay because of this. I love the way the bike looks, goes on the flats and up the hill, but I would like to go faster than 30 mph when gravity allows.

Now I have read the other threads regarding this issue. Seeing the thoughts on resonace etc. I was curious if a fork not only of greater rake, but greater or less relative stiffness would have at least a delaying effect on when the shimmy begins.

Sincerly Mr. Frustrated


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Is it a larger size frame?*



badge118 said:


> Here we go. I got a Merlin Proteus in June of last year, and love it... sort of. He's the problem, when I am on desents and start climbing past 35 mph, when free wheeling. I start to get a shimmy that starts in the fork and then cycles through the frame. First time it happened I thought my quick releases had come loose the dang thing was waving so much. It has happened on 4 different decents, with 2 different wheel sets, and 3 different types of tires. On each occassion it reached near catostrophic proportions before I managed to get it under control, it scared the crap out of the bunch on one ride that I felt like Moses they parted so fast. Because of the different routes, and equipment, I can only place this on the fork or frame, I never had this problem with my Colnago on the same routes. The Fork is the standard Real Signature. I have also sent three e-mails to ABG asking for guidance and they have not responded to any of them, and I am now half tempted to put the thing on e-bay because of this. I love the way the bike looks, goes on the flats and up the hill, but I would like to go faster than 30 mph when gravity allows.
> 
> Now I have read the other threads regarding this issue. Seeing the thoughts on resonace etc. I was curious if a fork not only of greater rake, but greater or less relative stiffness would have at least a delaying effect on when the shimmy begins.
> 
> Sincerly Mr. Frustrated


A fork change could either make it less, totally eliminate it or make it worse. If you pick up a cheap fork as an experiment to see what it does it might be worth it to you if you really like the frame. You might want to work with the shop you bought if from.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Juanmoretime said:


> A fork change could either make it less, totally eliminate it or make it worse. If you pick up a cheap fork as an experiment to see what it does it might be worth it to you if you really like the frame. You might want to work with the shop you bought if from.


I was going to initially swap out my fork for one the shop owner has on his Giant TCR Advanced as it is supposed to be a pretty stiff fork. If that works then we know its for one reason or another fork related. What I think is really driving me nuts is the lack of response from ABG. I had ordered a set of Hyperfly wheels and after 3 months of them saying they are going out, I went with American Classic, now I can't even get a peep out of them. Just color me frustrated.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Good luck with it!*



badge118 said:


> I was going to initially swap out my fork for one the shop owner has on his Giant TCR Advanced as it is supposed to be a pretty stiff fork. If that works then we know its for one reason or another fork related. What I think is really driving me nuts is the lack of response from ABG. I had ordered a set of Hyperfly wheels and after 3 months of them saying they are going out, I went with American Classic, now I can't even get a peep out of them. Just color me frustrated.


Bike issues can be very challenging at times. I've spent many days and hours hunting down creaks. My first rule with creaks is to look everywhere with the exeption of where it sound like it's coming from.

Look around in this area of the discussions and you will find Herbert K the marketing director for ABG posts here and over at weight weenies. I would PM him and he might be able to point you in the right direction depending upon if your fork change doesn't fix your issue.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Juanmoretime said:


> Bike issues can be very challenging at times. I've spent many days and hours hunting down creaks. My first rule with creaks is to look everywhere with the exeption of where it sound like it's coming from.
> 
> Look around in this area of the discussions and you will find Herbert K the marketing director for ABG posts here and over at weight weenies. I would PM him and he might be able to point you in the right direction depending upon if your fork change doesn't fix your issue.


Thanks I'll do that.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

I sent you a PM


----------



## Pokin' Joe (Oct 1, 2005)

*Keep us informed ...*

I recently purchased a Proteus. I do not yet have alot of road miles on it, but I have had it up to about 42 - 43mph without issue. FYI, mine is a 55 cm, Real Design fork, and Ksyrium Elite wheels. FWIW, I'm 5'10" and weigh about 185 lbs. (Gravity is my friend, on the downhill only)
Pokin' Joe


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Pokin' Joe said:


> I recently purchased a Proteus. I do not yet have alot of road miles on it, but I have had it up to about 42 - 43mph without issue. FYI, mine is a 55 cm, Real Design fork, and Ksyrium Elite wheels. FWIW, I'm 5'10" and weigh about 185 lbs. (Gravity is my friend, on the downhill only)
> Pokin' Joe



I have been trying ti gihure out if this answer is good or bad. It could be good in that maybe I just need a new fork. Since I still have stability at the mentions speeds when applying power, but lose it when free wheeling, it seems to indicate the WHOLE bike is not a loss. At the same time it complicates matters and means this may not be a quick fix, and thanks to the snow we just got wacked with I can't even road test possible solutions .

Oh and I keep forgetting. Mine is a 57cm, Real Design Signature Fork and AC Sprint 350 wheels. I am also 5'10" and weigh 158lbs


----------

